# what happened to you tube "movies"?



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I use to be able to watch the old classics on you tube; but now all I get is a message to click a link to view it and the link either doesn't work or I have to register at some unfamiliar place, which I'm reluctant to do. What happened?


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Haven't had anything like that happen, and have been watching movies right along. That doesn't sound right, maybe your computer has been exposed to some sort of malware? 

Youtube should play for you whether or not you join. (And, who wants to have to join everything on the 'net just to have access to the site?)

Try running some of the recommended spyware and malware programs the guys have discussed on here to see if something has hijacked your machine. 

Good luck!


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm still watching them every night! Now I'm watching a cbc presentation called Canada a peoples story. It's quite good.
I think your machine has been compromised!

Wade


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Just ran all the spy programs...nothing discovered.

The message I'm getting on youtube is that the movies I want to watch cannot be viewed any longer. (I think maybe it is something having to do with copywrite.) Many of the old classics I can watch on you tube; but there are some I want to watch and cannot, i.e. like "The Cowboys" with John Wayne and "The Sound of Music", "Gone with the wind", etc. Those I suspect are patented in some way so that they can no longer be watched for free on you tube.  (Seems they use to be available for watching there but were taken down.) 

Seems, just like the stores, find something really good and it is taken off the market in some way.......grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah, youtube gets all up in there about copyrights. You have to keep digging, sometimes a movie will get posted from an overseas account, will stay up for a while until they discover it and pull it. My Fair Lady was up one time, and I had not seen it in years, so I watched it while it was there. Also, there are creative ways of listing the title of the movie to keep it from being so obvious. 

There are overseas movie sites that you can watch almost any movie ever made on, they get by the copyright thing by being out of the US. 

Here is a link to one you might like on youtube, "All That Heaven Allows" from 1955, with Rock Hudson, Jane Wyman, and Agnes Moorehead. It is a story of a wealthy New England widow who falls in love with her gardener. He is younger than her, and it creates a scandal in her town. She succumbs to the entreaties of her children and decides to break off with him, and goes to tell him. I won't spoil the end, but the final scene with the winter snow, the deer, and the light brings tears to the eye. The entire movie is photographed like a painting, the colors are deep and beautiful, autumn and winter in New England. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sPqBZmBy5I[/ame]

On the right hand side, you will see a link to another of Rock Hudson's early '50's movies, "Magnificent Obsession." Watch this one, too. In this one, he is a rich, spoiled playboy to whom nothing matters but his own fun. He is brought out of this by causing injury and blindness to the lady (again played by Jane Wyman, with Agnes Moorehead in this one, too) and devotes his entire life and being to making up for it. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EdHfe7bT0w[/ame]

These two movies were made from books written by Lloyd C. Douglas, and there is a moral story in each one. In Magnificent Obsession, the playboy misunderstands the message the friend of the injured lady is telling him and goes about his self sacrifice too strongly, and has to learn. 

What I do when looking for something to watch, I keep clicking on interesting thumbnails shown on the right. Each one will lead to something else, which will lead to yet another something else, a rabbit trail to unexpected treasures. 

Here is yet another one, "Leave Her to Heaven", starring Gene Tierney, and Tyrone Power. Woooo, this one is a dilly! She falls in love with him, a love so jealous she will not let anything come between them, his son, his writing, anything. I won't tell you how it ends, but it will get you cranked. The scenery and color in this is absolutely tops. The Southwestern scenes, and house are gorgeous. The New England lake house is beautiful. Back then, studios seemed to want to create a work of art with certain movies and Cinemascope. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3neuuw0LSGU[/ame]

Hope you will like some of these, and also that you will track down and find something good to watch. My experience has been that once I find a good movie, I bookmark it so as to be able to come back and start a rabbit trail hunt from it. 

Happy watching!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Alice, those are some of my favorite classics. (I actually have ALL the classics in my store room; however, my TV went out and I'm having to use my little 6" one for awhile...maybe a very long while... )

I have followed some links to the foreign sites only to discover some of the movies had been translated to that foreign language. I'm also leery about clicking on foreign sites...


----------

